# Chicago Chef Knife Show



## cheflivengood

This is in its infancy, and all the details are still being discussed, but i want all of you to be aware that Myself, Todd Begg and Damasteel are putting together a Kitchen Knife show in Chicago at the end of August that will feature many high profile kitchen knife makers and potentially a couple of vendors you are familiar with. Keep that time period in mind and I will update this thread as soon as we know more information. :hungry::knife:


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Sounds interesting. Will be following.


----------



## ramenlegend

woo woooooo!


----------



## TheCaptain

Yeaaaa!


----------



## cheflivengood

Damasteel Chef Invitational 2018 is in the works for Sunday August 26th, time TBD (most likely 12pm). 

The Makers:
Mareko Maumasi, Maumasi Fire Arts
Tom McLean, Sharp and Shiny Shop
Salem Straub, Promethean Knives
Greg Cimms, Greg Cimms Knives
Tony LeSeur, LeSeur knives
Joe Schrum, Halcyon Forge
Mert Tansu, Tansu Knives 
Rick Petko, RPD&Co 
Don Nguyen, Don Nguyen Knives

The Vendors:
Abe Shaw, Eating Tools NY
Town Cutler Chicago
Kevin Pellegrino, AKA Kasumi Kev

More Details as they develop! Follow all these guys on instagram to see their work in progress!


----------



## StonedEdge

Didn't know Tom McClean was an actual knife maker... interesting haven't followed his wood work in a long while.


----------



## cheflivengood

StonedEdge said:


> Didn't know Tom McClean was an actual knife maker... interesting haven't followed his wood work in a long while.



He is still part time, but he is making moves. His current chef knife line is in collaboration with another smith (it's a quiet partnership).


----------



## StonedEdge

cheflivengood said:


> He is still part time, but he is making moves. His current chef knife line is in collaboration with another smith (it's a quiet partnership).


True that's pretty cool


----------



## cheflivengood

StonedEdge said:


> True that's pretty cool



Not to mention he is one of my favorite hand models on IG :tease:


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Shaping up nicely Chef! Will be marking this on the calendar.


----------



## bkultra

Any idea on venue or at least what part of the city?


----------



## cheflivengood

bkultra said:


> Any idea on venue or at least what part of the city?



Yes sorry. It will be at my restaurant Brightwok Kitchen which is at 21 E adams (adams and state)


----------



## ramenlegend

cheflivengood said:


> Damasteel Chef Invitational 2018 is in the works for Sunday August 26th, time TBD (most likely 12pm).
> 
> The Makers:
> Mareko Maumasi, Maumasi Fire Arts
> Tom McLean, Sharp and Shiny Shop
> Salem Straub, Promethean Knives
> Greg Cimms, Greg Cimms Knives
> Tony LeSeur, LeSeur knives
> Joe Schrum, Halcyon Forge
> Mert Tansu, Tansu Knives
> Rick Petko, RPD&Co
> Don Nguyen, Don Nguyen Knives
> 
> The Vendors:
> Abe Shaw, Eating Tools NY
> Town Cutler Chicago
> Kevin Pellegrino, AKA Kasumi Kev
> 
> More Details as they develop! Follow all these guys on instagram to see their work in progress!



Wooooo! The earlier the better, I'll have to work:razz:! And if anyone is bored at night they can swing by the restaurant for cheap drinks and food!


----------



## welshstar

Cool, im in


----------



## milkbaby

Pretty darn cool list... Will there actually be knives for sale?


----------



## cheflivengood

milkbaby said:


> Pretty darn cool list... Will there actually be knives for sale?



That's the hope! Some of the guys have mid tech like lines they hope to bring, some hope to use damasteel to make knives to sell at the show. If any of the makers are short on product I can have town cutler and eating tools bring more knives for peoples interest. Since this is the first year Id like it to be more of a meeting of the minds between chefs/collectors and the knife craftsman. I'll have food and drinks for practically free, maybe $5 at the door, Im working on sponsors that I know for a nice selection. Still plenty of time to get organized!


----------



## cheflarge

Awesome...... hope to make it there.

Al


----------



## milkbaby

cheflivengood said:


> That's the hope! Some of the guys have mid tech like lines they hope to bring, some hope to use damasteel to make knives to sell at the show. If any of the makers are short on product I can have town cutler and eating tools bring more knives for peoples interest. Since this is the first year Id like it to be more of a meeting of the minds between chefs/collectors and the knife craftsman. I'll have food and drinks for practically free, maybe $5 at the door, Im working on sponsors that I know for a nice selection. Still plenty of time to get organized!



I was being a bit facetious as a lot of those makers rarely have available knives for sale it seems. Sounds like a really fun time in store for everybody with good knives, food, and drink! It would be really neat to meet some cool folks though I'm personally debating going to Blade Show or upgrading my equipment to a 2x72 grinder... If only money wasn't a consideration for me...


----------



## timos

wow, this sounds really cool. I have been waiting for a kitchen knife show to come about. Even if its just a small exclusive thing at this point, really interested to see where this goes!

BTW milkbaby, i wish i had extra money id send you a 2x72, it would be awesome to see what you would come up with!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

milkbaby said:


> I'm personally debating going to Blade Show or upgrading my equipment to a 2x72 grinder... If only money wasn't a consideration for me...



Blade is a lot of fun, but extremely overwhelming. Lots of people to see and talk to, that are also seeing and talking to others.

Where are you located? While it isn't ideal, it's possible that you can find someone near you, that you could barter, pay, or work for time on their machine. Just a thought.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby

timos said:


> wow, this sounds really cool. I have been waiting for a kitchen knife show to come about. Even if its just a small exclusive thing at this point, really interested to see where this goes!
> 
> BTW milkbaby, i wish i had extra money id send you a 2x72, it would be awesome to see what you would come up with!



Haha! I'm flattered, Tim! I'm pretty sure that I'm skipping Blade and will probably get a Grizzly 2x72 after I move to a new house. I'm not 100% decided yet, I might just spring for a nicer 2x72 but am unsure of where I'm putting my grinder in the new place.

One of these days though, I hope to meet you and hold one of your knives in person!


----------



## milkbaby

MaumasiFireArts said:


> Blade is a lot of fun, but extremely overwhelming. Lots of people to see and talk to, that are also seeing and talking to others.
> 
> Where are you located? While it isn't ideal, it's possible that you can find someone near you, that you could barter, pay, or work for time on their machine. Just a thought.:doublethumbsup:



Thanks for the advice Mareko! I'm such a geek that I'm sure I would have a blast at Blade. Plus I just like to meet people and love to learn from them. I feel like there's something to learn from everybody I meet.

I'm 90 minutes north of Orlando. The Doghouse forge guys are within driving distance. I'm 90% leaning towards a Grizzly 2x72 right now as it will probably be a huge upgrade from 1x30. I'm sort of considering an Esteem 2x72 depending on my workshop situation after moving into a new house in the fall. I probably will have to forego variable speed due to lack of 220V.

Still, Chicago sounds like a fun time... I totally admire you and the other makers going to the show and it would be cool to examine y'all's work in person!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

milkbaby said:


> Thanks for the advice Mareko! I'm such a geek that I'm sure I would have a blast at Blade. Plus I just like to meet people and love to learn from them. I feel like there's something to learn from everybody I meet.
> 
> I'm 90 minutes north of Orlando. The Doghouse forge guys are within driving distance. I'm 90% leaning towards a Grizzly 2x72 right now as it will probably be a huge upgrade from 1x30. I'm sort of considering an Esteem 2x72 depending on my workshop situation after moving into a new house in the fall. I probably will have to forego variable speed due to lack of 220V.
> 
> Still, Chicago sounds like a fun time... I totally admire you and the other makers going to the show and it would be cool to examine y'all's work in person!



The Doghouse guys are great! I really like them a lot. I know it would be a bit of an investment up front, but Pheer brand grinders are awesome, especially for the price he's offering them at. I really like the machines a lot. I wish I had a 6 of them in my shop. Also, he offers them in both 110v as well as 220v variable speed. It all comes down to how the variable speed drive is wired. The motor is 3 phase and can be wired to run off either 110 or 220.

Another reason to consider it, is that machines of the same or similar quality are easily 2x-3x the price he's asking. It's also a way more reliable machine that'll easily last 20+ years.


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Oops! Forgot the link.

http://www.2x72beltgrinder.com/


----------



## milkbaby

MaumasiFireArts said:


> Oops! Forgot the link.
> 
> http://www.2x72beltgrinder.com/



Thank you so much for all the info! Now I'm pretty sure that I'll get a Pheer, possibly before the end of the year. Those prices are really good, WOW. THANK YOU!


----------



## ramenlegend

MaumasiFireArts said:


> Oops! Forgot the link.
> 
> http://www.2x72beltgrinder.com/



Mareko!
You going to make it to Chicago? it would be nice to get to hang out and chat about knives and such again. Also, will you be bringing along any "goodies" with you? :groucho:


----------



## RRLOVER

I am Looking forward to going to this Event!!!!!


----------



## cheflivengood

Here are some update photos for the event this summer, Knives by Don Nguyen and Tony LaSeur.


----------



## panda

i have zero interest in any of those makers but am still curious how this turns out as i love the concept!


----------



## Don Nguyen

RRLOVER said:


> I am Looking forward to going to this Event!!!!!



YES! Looking forward to seeing you again man!



panda said:


> i have zero interest in any of those makers but am still curious how this turns out as i love the concept!



The guys on that list are pretty damn good, what makes their work not interesting for you?


----------



## panda

not into artsy knives, more of a function over form kinda guy.


----------



## cheflivengood

Ill be posting more about this Soon, but here is the facebook page we created = https://www.facebook.com/events/180063959371052/

If your interested in coming to the show click the Interested or Going option! All of the knives the makers are building for the project (not the knives they bring for their table) will be available to demo with product from my restaurant. I thought that would be a unique option, and a fun one at that. Ill obviously be keeping a watchful eye on the knives and knife users haha (we have plenty of band-aids).


----------



## panda

Tell us about your food!! Maybe let people try and recreate a simplified version of an app? = Excuse to demo knives.


----------



## milkbaby

Great looking promo, I would definitely love to go meet all the cool people. I'll have to settle for attending in spirit by hitting the "interested" button on the Facebook event tho. 

Edited to add: It would be awesome to try your food too!


----------



## cheflivengood

Didn't realize how bad that Flyer looks, here is a better version


----------



## Gjackson98

cheflivengood said:


> Didn't realize how bad that Flyer looks, here is a better version
> View attachment 42392



This is awesome! For sure interested! Just have to play with the schedule a bit.


----------



## cheflivengood

Getting Pumped for this Show! Who's Planning on Attending?!


----------



## McMan

Gjackson98 said:


> This is awesome! For sure interested! Just have to play with the schedule a bit.


Are any of the makers listed attending?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

This really looks like it will be a blast / in CA and have another engagement ... I should of sent you my Dalman (Thor) just to represent for Robin (but I won't let that piece o' working art out of my site so sorry Robin/Chef K) .... please post pic's / thoughts / vid ... damn damn damn .... the few blades shown so far are just incredible and diverse. Also just want to see your place, eat your food & meet some of these folks ... gotta get off my butt and actually 'stop and stay' in Chicago not just fly through ...


----------



## Miles

Would love to join the fun but can't get away. Looks amazing!


----------



## cheflivengood

McMan said:


> Are any of the makers listed attending?


Don, Greg, salem, rick, Joe, Tony, todd, with abe from eating tools, and THE *********. Some other makers like Mario, Niko Nico, and I know I am forgetting someone else are coming to meet everyone too.


----------



## cheflivengood

MontezumaBoy said:


> This really looks like it will be a blast / in CA and have another engagement ... I should of sent you my Dalman (Thor) just to represent for Robin (but I won't let that piece o' working art out of my site so sorry Robin/Chef K) .... please post pic's / thoughts / vid ... damn damn damn .... the few blades shown so far are just incredible and diverse. Also just want to see your place, eat your food & meet some of these folks ... gotta get off my butt and actually 'stop and stay' in Chicago not just fly through ...


I have a photographer and videographer! Would love to finally handle a dalman too....Next year!!! (hopefully)


----------



## McMan

cheflivengood said:


> Don, Greg, salem, rick, Joe, Tony, todd, with abe from eating tools, and THE *********. Some other makers like Mario, Niko Nico, and I know I am forgetting someone else are coming to meet everyone too.


Whoah! Cool. 
Not sure if I can clear the decks to get there, but I'm sure there'll be a great bunch of folks there.


----------



## cheflarge

Soooo we should bring along our "kits" for comparison & such? [emoji41]


----------



## cheflivengood

cheflarge said:


> Soooo we should bring along our "kits" for comparison & such? [emoji41]


If you'd like! I am still debating if I should have my whole collection there, might be too much to look after TBH


----------



## cheflarge

HOLY SH!T, what an awesome time. Got to meet and rub elbows with some of the finest knifemakers on the planet! Thank you Damasteel & cheflivingood!!! Not to be missed next year.


----------



## Nuts63

Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## cheflarge

Hopefully Cheflivingood will post some. The ones I took are not good.


----------



## pkjames

this is awesome! I have used my US trip quota this year but if this goes into next year (and beyond) I'd but super interested


----------



## cheflivengood

As soon as I have the pictures and video from the event I will post them here and on my Instagram.


----------



## Miles

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Miles

Looking forward to it!


----------



## cheflivengood




----------



## milkbaby

Three variations by Salem! Thanks for sharing the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## cheflivengood

milkbaby said:


> Three variations by Salem! Thanks for sharing the pics! :thumbsup:


Having trouble uploading more, files too large, but ill get more time soon to resize them.


----------



## cheflivengood




----------



## ashy2classy

Great event. Makers are killer and the blades are even better! Those things are drool-worthy. I hope they perform as good as they look! 

By the way, can you put in a good word for me to Joe? I keep bugging him but for some reason he's ignoring me.


----------



## valgard

Some amazing work there.


----------



## cheflivengood




----------



## parbaked

Digging that LaSeur steak knife set!


----------



## cheflivengood

parbaked said:


> Digging that LaSeur steak knife set!


EVERYTHING he makes is clean as hell, everyone should be on the lookout for his work!


----------



## cheflarge

Above pictured pallet knife, now in the kit! [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## MrHiggins

Can't wait to get my custom from him! Hopefully only a month or so out.


----------

